# Question on buying SMPS



## saiyaman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello everybody I'm planning to upgrade my PC. I have a concern about whether I might need to upgrade my SMPS as well.

First my current configuration:

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 2.2Ghz
Transcend 1GB DDR2 @ 800mhz x 2
Intel DG965RY Board
Zebronics Geforce 8800GT
Cooler Master Extreme 600W
1 TB HDD
Samsung Syncmaster 740NW 17" widescreen monitor

This is what I'm hoping to get:
Intel Core i5 2500K
4 GB DDR3 RAM (1333 Mhz) x 2
Intel DH67CL Board

I will be retaining the good ol' 8800GT which I have. Now the question is, will the 600W SMPS mentioned above be good enough even after I complete the upgrade?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 17, 2011)

The config you've decided definitely needs a good CPU, better than your current one. However, the config is itself a bad one. Please provide us your total budget and the component list you wanna purchase so that we can suggest you a better rig.


----------



## saiyaman (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds fair enough. My budget is around 30k.

The components which I will get are:
CPU
Motherboard (Preferred support of at least 16 GB RAM)
RAM (Two 4 GB DDR3 preferred)
A decent PSU if the current one does not suffice
DVD Writer
UPS

EDIT: Oh and I'm retaining my HDD as well!


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

i5 2500k ---> 10.8k
MSI P67A-GD55 ---> 9k  OR  Asus P8P67-M ----> 8.2k
Corsair DDR3 2*4GB 1333Mhz ---> 3.6k
Asus 24x DVD ----> 1.15k
Corsair CX600 V2 ----> 3.5k

^^UPS not included.


----------



## saiyaman (Oct 17, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> i5 2500k ---> 10.8k
> MSI P67A-GD55 ---> 9k  OR  Asus P8P67-M ----> 8.2k
> Corsair DDR3 2*4GB 1333Mhz ---> 3.6k
> Asus 24x DVD ----> 1.15k
> ...



Sounds nice. CX 600 gives 600W output (I'm basing it on the name here so I guess I'm wrong)? If that's so I can stick with my existing Cooler Master Extreme 600W right?


----------



## Nipun (Oct 17, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html

Read these links. Its better to avoid CM eXtreme series' PSU.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

saiyaman said:


> Sounds nice. CX 600 gives 600W output (I'm basing it on the name here so I guess I'm wrong)? If that's so I can stick with my existing Cooler Master Extreme 600W right?



Coolermaster's Extreme Power Plus Series are absolutely crap. Throw it away. The Corsair one is more efficient and stable.


----------



## saiyaman (Oct 17, 2011)

Nipun said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html
> 
> Read these links. Its better to avoid CM eXtreme series' PSU.



Wish I had read that thread 4 years back. 

I think I should be really happy considering that I have never had any problem with it and I have taken my system to it's limits by playing games like Crysis with all settings maxed with no AA or AF. Thank goodness it is working fine. According to those threads my current CM is a horrible choice. 



rajnusker said:


> Coolermaster's Extreme Power Plus Series are absolutely crap. Throw it away. The Corsair one is more efficient and stable.



Ah I see. One more question if you don't mind. 600W is enough for the config I'm looking at right? It includes my existing 8800GT.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

saiyaman said:


> Ah I see. One more question if you don't mind. 600W is enough for the config I'm looking at right? It includes my existing 8800GT.



Absolutely yes!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 17, 2011)

@OP, corsair CX600 V2 is not a good choice, but not bad either.. There are better PSUs in the same price range...

Seasonic S12II 520W - 3.5K
Corsair GS600 - 4K


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @OP, corsair CX600 V2 is not a good choice, but not bad either.. There are better PSUs in the same price range...
> 
> Seasonic S12II 520W - 3.5K
> Corsair GS600 - 4K



not true, a vx450 @ 3.5k will be better. op does not need that much power, he *only* has a 8800gt.

even a saga II 400w will do the job


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 18, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> not true, a vx450 @ 3.5k will be better.
> 
> op does not need that much power, he *only* has a 8800gt.



Well is VX450 even avail. anymore? Even if it is, S12II 520(3.5K) > VX450(3.5K) anyday..

Wen it comes to PSU, it never gets outdated... So since these PSUs lie well within OP's budget, i'd suggest either of the 2 mentioned..
Also OP may change the GPU in future, if he gets saga II 400 now, he'd have to change the PSU in future during his upgrades...


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

i didnt know that.

go for the seasonic, its got good reviews, and it can put out 588 W at max.

lol, on one hand you have supplies like CM eXtreme power which cant even put out 70% of their rated wattage and then you have seasonics which give you even more than you bargained for (vx450 is based on a slightly older s12II design)


----------



## AshutoshM (Oct 18, 2011)

600w supply is more than enough for your above stated configuration. Even 500w supply will do your job. So, no need to buy a new SMPS. Also, Cooler Master Extreme 600w has good voltage rails suitable for your configuration. You are not as well using a very high end gfx card, so you will be fine.

One thing I would recommend to you is that don't go with that Intel motherboard, whatever hell happens. As you are having i5 2500k, go with a P67 or Z68 motherboard even if you don't want to overclock. I don't want you to regret later.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 18, 2011)

AshutoshM said:


> 600w supply is more than enough for your above stated configuration. Even 500w supply will do your job. So, no need to buy a new SMPS. Also, Cooler Master Extreme 600w has good voltage rails suitable for your configuration. You are not as well using a very high end gfx card, so you will be fine.



Err.. Actually, CM extreme power plus 600W PSU is to be considered as a 400 bucks generic PSU(or a step ahead)... So please don't confuse OP with incorrect info.

Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600 W Power Supply Review


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Corsair CX600 V2 ----> 3.5k


I won't suggest Corsair CX600.

Corsair GS600 is better. Seasonic S12II 520w and 620w are even better if you can find them locally or you are ready to buy online.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

op has a 8800 gt, ffs, and only a i5. even a 400W psu will do adequately.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @OP, corsair CX600 V2 is not a good choice, but not bad either.. There are better PSUs in the same price range...
> 
> Seasonic S12II 520W - 3.5K
> Corsair GS600 - 4K



If you are talking about efficiency, Yes the Seasonic is a better choice. I suggested a Corsair as he may not get Seasonic at some local shops.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

why buy from local shops? they suck. order online.
and corsair vx450 has better efficiency than seasonic at every level.
i have the data to prove it.




input	test1	test2	test3	test4	test5
Total	91.2 W	183.2 W	274 W	360.5 W	450.1 W
% Max Load	20.3%	40.7%	60.9%	80.1%	100.0
AC Power	105 W	208 W	314 W	419 W	534 W
Efficiency	86.9%	88.1%	87.3%	86.0%	84.3%
^^ corsair
Corsair VX450W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets



input	test1	test2	test3	test4	test5
Total	110.4 W	205.3 W	313.6 W	417.2 W	520.1 W
% Max Load	21.2%	39.5%	60.3%	80.2%	100.0%
AC Power	129.4 W	237.3 W	365.9 W	494.6 W	631.0 W
Efficiency	85.3%	86.5%	85.7%	84.4%	82.4%
^^ seasonic
Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 18, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> *why buy from local shops? they suck. order online.*
> 
> and corsair vx450 has better efficiency than seasonic at every level.
> i have the data to prove it.
> ...



Not always... 

Its not that efficiency alone matters. But yes VX450 *was *one hell of a PSU.. But some of our forum members have had issues when powering GTX560TI with VX450.. So S12II 520 is a no-brainer at the same price...


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

more efficiency means more power savings.
and both deliver their max eff. in almost the same power range (200W +- 15W)

so, go ahead, pick one. and megamind, buddy, im not saying that the seasonic is not upto it, but im just comparing them.

but look at the op's demands, he wont even need a vx450, much less a s2-II 520W.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 19, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> but look at the op's demands, he wont even need a vx450, much less a s2-II 520W.



Let the OP decide, whether to get a "future-proof" PSU or "enough for now" PSU...


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2011)

@ OP -  get these :

Core i5 2500k @11.4k
MSI Z68A-GD55 @ 9.8k
Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL @ 3.3k
Asus/Sony DVD RW Drive @ 1k
*SeaSonic S12II 620 @ 4.5k* 

Total : 30k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 23, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> why buy from local shops? they suck. order online.
> and corsair vx450 has better efficiency than seasonic at every level.
> i have the data to prove it.


The quality of newer VX450 is degraded considerably compared to much older ones. Comparing them pretty much proves it.



doomgiver said:


> more efficiency means more power savings.


By your defination, if someone buys a 600w to power up a system that consumes 300w just because its 90% efficient, its justified from power savings stand point. But its not. Efficiency plays little or no role in this scenario because the psu's capacity is not used. 

The only strong selling point on corsair so far is that they replace a unit with a new one within 5-7 business days no questions asked and the well-known history of their quality of psu. However I would be skeptical in recommending newer VX series and the "gamer" series. VX series, only because of the quality drop. If Corsair would make a V2 version of VX series is something I would like to see, but I would be surprised if they don't.



MegaMind said:


> But some of our forum members have had issues when powering GTX560TI with VX450.


I've seen the same issues with people who are using non corsair psu with same GFX card. But I think the most common component they're using are those 1333MHz cl9 XMS3 kits from Corsair. Just check out if those forum members are using the same/similar kits.


----------



## Minion (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry for hijacking OPs thread but I need to buy 430 watt PSU and can't decide between Corsair CX430v2 and Seasonic S12-II 430 How is after sale service of Seasonic unit?Would you people clear my doubt?how is seasonic unit compared to corsair?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 3, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Wen it comes to PSU, it never gets outdated.


It does .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2011)

> it does


i take it as power requirements get outdated because no matter how old/new PSU is it still provide same electrical energy(not counting normal wear & tear).


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 4, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> It does .



I don't get you?


----------

